# Week 5 College Football



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Notable games

UConn @ BYU
#23 West Virginia @ #15 Oklahoma
#13 Alabama @ #8 Georgia
Colorado State @ Utah State
#21 Mississippi State @ #14 Texas A&M
#6 Notre Dame @ #12 Clemson
#10 Utah vs The infamous bye week
Predictions

As much as I dislike BYU, it is hard to pick for any team on a short week after playing Navy. I hate to say it, but BYU gets it done in impressive fashion *BYU 35 Conn 20*
I like the Sooners in Norman. I think they are underrated and will win by a few scores. *WV 31 Okla 45*
I would love for Georgia to win, but this is a game that Alabama wins. They got their early loss and will be on a tear the rest of the season. *Bama 28 Georgia 14*
Colorado State has been the most disappointing MWC team this season and I believe their luck continues as the aggies get a win in a hard fought game *CSU 20 USU 21*
Texas A&M is a good team, but I'll take the Bulldogs in the upset. No Cowbells, no problem. *Miss St 24 A&M 17 *
Clemson chokes in big games, they are a fun team to watch that allows chokes in the big game. The Irish are talented and should win this game, but I will take Clemson again in a big game in hopes that they don't let me down. *ND 27 Clemson 31*
Utah gets a week to celebrate the big win and re-focus, the bye week starts off strong, but the Utes overcome it and have another big win.
Who do you have this week?

#CollegeFootballIsGreat


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pulling for Georgia and Cowbell State against the turncoat Chavis. Let's go Clemson, beat the leprechauns !!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

UConn @ BYU----- Cougars recover from the brutal September schedule and win by a couple of TDs. 

#23 West Virginia @ #15 Oklahoma - Boomer Sooner. 

#13 Alabama @ #8 Georgia - AFB wins. Georgia - always overrated and under performs. Every year. Every time.

Colorado State @ Utah State - Didn't now CSU still had a team. Hmmm. Home team. Aggies win.

#21 Mississippi State @ #14 Texas A&M - Aggies win here too.

#6 Notre Dame @ #12 Clemson - Clemson wins.

#10 Utah vs The infamous bye week - Utes will end up moving up in the polls without playing.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Notable games
UConn @ BYU - *BYU 34 UCONN 13*
#23 West Virginia @ #15 Oklahoma - *Oklahoma 45 West Virginia 38*
#13 Alabama @ #8 Georgia - *Alabama 24 Georgia 17*
Colorado State @ Utah State - *CSU 27 USU 21*
#21 Mississippi State @ #14 Texas A&M - *Miss St 41 A&M 38*
#6 Notre Dame @ #12 Clemson - *ND 27 Clemson 17*
#10 Utah vs The infamous bye week - *Utah wins a well timed bye week!*


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure if it's just because I'm jaded on collage football right now because my Cougars thought last week was a bye week or what, but I wasn't going to make predictions this time. Changed my mind though so...

UConn @ BYU - I had tons of confidence in BYU after the UCLA game, but after the Michigan game I'm not sure what to think. BYU 17 UCONN 13
#23 West Virginia @ #15 Oklahoma - Don't know anything about West Virginia this year so I'm going with the higher ranked home team by a pair of TDs.
#13 Alabama @ #8 Georgia - Hey, even my Alabama fan friends are worried about this one. Bama has just not been that impressive to me this year. I'm calling Georgia in a close but decidedly one sided victory. Alabama 17 Georgia 21
Colorado State @ Utah State - Just cause I want USU to win this one, CSU 10 USU 24
#21 Mississippi State @ #14 Texas A&M - Hey what can I say I like Mississippi State... Miss St 38 A&M 27
#6 Notre Dame @ #12 Clemson - I very much dislike Notre Dame. But you can't argue with how they're playing. ND 31 Clemson 14
#10 Utah vs The infamous bye week - All I got to say is, Utah's going to show that bye week who's boss!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Notable games
> 
> UConn @ BYU
> #23 West Virginia @ #15 Oklahoma
> ...





Dang, I didn't make picks last week except for a comment on the Utah/Oregon game that had the right idea, but was (quite) a few touchdowns off. ;-)

1. The cougs will soundly drub Uconn. Not that Roscoe and the boys are out of their funk, but Uconn is so nondescript. Cougs by 17 points. (Next weeks game with East Carolina may be one they better be ready for. The Pirates are pretty good and the cougs might overlook them.)

2. Wv vs Boomer Sooner. Oklahoma by one touchdown. 28-21.

3. Alabama vs Georgia. Best game of the week. Pick-em type game but I'll give the edge to Mr. Chubb. Dawgs 21-20.

4. CSU is my one of my 2 alma maters. (the U is the other) Sadly, they have been mediocre this year and the Aggies will get them. 24-17.

5. Cowbells vs the 12th man. A&M by 14 pts. 35-21.

6. ND vs Clemson. As has been noted, Clemson ALWAYS chokes. However, the leprechauns have been hammered by injuries. Clemson wins by a field goal and saves their choke job for a couple weeks down the road.

7. The Utes will not lose and maintain their ranking. However, I greatly fear their current opponent which is all the hype they are getting. I hope Whit bans the team from watching ESPN and going on the internet and does everything he can to keep them hungry and humble. There are a lot of tough games ahead.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

well, the cougs took care of business. Tough time finishing a few drives, but a good game against an inferior opponent.

and the utes? that win in the bye week surely impressed the pollsters. Up to number 5 in one poll, without playing? Wowzers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now who saw the beatdown coming that UF put on Ole Miss....man that was a meltdown on the Rebels of epic proportions....I love it too even though I am not a fan of the lizards. Ole Miss is the 2nd most hated team by Tiger fans and any time Ole Miss loses it is doubly rewarding for me because my wife's fam is from Mizzippi and they were all Ole Miss fans. Once again Fournette only put up a few yards over 200 which now he is averaging over 200 yards a game. No other SEC running back in history has had 3 200+ yard games in a row, including the likes of Emmett Smith, Hershel Walker, Bo Jackson or Mark Ingram......oh yeah he is only a sophomore so he has to play again next year before going pro.


----------

